# TBT Beach Party Collectible Creation Contest



## Kaiaa (Jul 17, 2014)

A special thank you to Jeremy for the banners!​
Welcome to the Bell Tree Beach Party! It's the moment you've all been waiting for -- and no, this time I'm *NOT* joking! Grab your friends and compete to see who's the big kahuna of collectibles. Contest dates begin on *August 5th*and end on *August 10th 9PM Central* so take your time! 

We want everyone to have a radical time shredding out collectible ideas so _*please read and follow the directions below*_ to make this a smooth ride  

~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~ ~~~

*Directions:*

Create your very own SUMMER themed collectible icon on a transparent background -- No salt/pepper shakers
Icons (excluding background) should be 24 pixels high/wide at MAX --- after voting, the staff will choose a fitting background for the icon.
One entry per person 
Keep your icons clean and in line with the Bell Tree Rules and Guidelines
Submit your icon to the thread for review when you are finished 
Helpful Hints to Remember: When it comes to creating collectible icons, less is always more! Also note the style of our current collectibles and do your best to imitate their styles. Above all, have fun!​*
Prizes:*
*1st: *Five TBT Stickers (Leaf/Retro TBT stickers), 3 of the winning collectible, 300 TBT Bells
*2nd: *Five Leaf Stickers (Leaf/Retro TBT stickers), 2 of the winning collectible, 200 TBT Bells
*3rd: *Five TBT Stickers (Leaf/Retro TBT stickers), 1 of the winning collectible, 100 TBT Bells


----------



## Toot (Aug 5, 2014)

"Less is always more.'' Does this indicate that we ourselves will be choosing the circulation?


----------



## Witch (Aug 5, 2014)

Can this be valid? (I love chocolate )

*Swirl chocolate icecream*


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

GodToot said:


> "Less is always more.'' Does this indicate that we ourselves will be choosing the circulation?


You have free reign in designing your collectibles but collectibles with too much detail probably won't work.


Witch said:


> Can this be valid? (I love chocolate )
> 
> *Swirl chocolate icecream*



Of course!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2014)

?\(?_o)/?


Spoiler











I tried.


----------



## Horus (Aug 5, 2014)

Witch said:


> Can this be valid? (I love chocolate )
> 
> *Swirl chocolate icecream*



Yep, already beat. How the hell do you people do this? It's like making a bike for ants





A palm tree or some ****


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 5, 2014)

But we have to make it or to take a photo?


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> But we have to make it or to take a photo?



It's best to make it.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 5, 2014)

It is simple, but sea salt icecream!


----------



## Bird (Aug 5, 2014)

I call this, the *Sunday*.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

Can you give us a link to where we can make the collectible?


----------



## Bird (Aug 5, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Can you give us a link to where we can make the collectible?



Well it must have a transparent background, so you can use Gimp or Photoshop with sizes of 24 by 24 pixels.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

oh ok


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 5, 2014)

Wait nevermind :3


----------



## Silversea (Aug 5, 2014)

No trophy incentive ? As if real life objects are more deserving of a trophy than this.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

Do you think these collectibles will be worth a lot?

- - - Post Merge - - -

and will the collectibles be in the shop too? after a while?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 5, 2014)

*YAY A LEI!*



​


----------



## Silversea (Aug 5, 2014)

*huff* here is my red hibiscus, the most summery flower I know.







I think I redid this 3 times in all...could not get that shape right. Should have just traced it from the game but that's against my morals so yay me for making myself do more work.

Done in Ms paint (irfanview for transparency).


----------



## Reese (Aug 5, 2014)

Horus said:


> How the hell do you people do this? It's like making a bike for ants


I laughed really hard at this

Anyway I'm not an artist and I'm not even into collectibles but this is a cute contest so I felt compelled to make something! Here is my (very simple) beach umbrella:


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 5, 2014)

I dunno, just here:


They are the ladder shades given to you by Isabelle in the Summer Solstice (June 21)


----------



## Peril (Aug 5, 2014)

If you never had to do Summer reading for school, then I praise you.


----------



## Darkbrussel (Aug 5, 2014)

What if someone uses someone elses artwork and just alter it?, is that against the rules?


----------



## Songbird (Aug 5, 2014)

How about a sunny day?


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

Darkbrussel said:


> What if someone uses someone elses artwork and just alter it?, is that against the rules?


If the artwork was not made specifically for a person who purchased it I don't mind. However, it's polite to ask before using if you are going to go this route. I don't want anyone stepping on any artists toes here


----------



## Dr J (Aug 5, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> I dunno, just here:
> View attachment 60201
> They are the ladder shades given to you by Isabelle in the Summer Solstice (June 21)



Lol that isn't what I saw when I first looked at that icon xD


----------



## Lio Fotia (Aug 5, 2014)

I really tried, I'm not at good as pixel art as Thunder. 

I chose my entry because this seems to be the year of the shark. I was torn between an actual shark and a whale shark, because whale sharks are awesome, but I chose to do a cute shark instead, because you can only catch the shark from June to September in ANCL.




​


----------



## Darkbrussel (Aug 5, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> If the artwork was not made specifically for a person who purchased it I don't mind. However, it's polite to ask before using if you are going to go this route. I don't want anyone stepping on any artists toes here



What if someone didn't ask the artist? and if they win? wouldn't the artist sue/blame this forum for DMCA copying someone's art, and just altered it? wouldn't that be claiming someone elses art as theirs?


----------



## Zura (Aug 5, 2014)

How about these lol
 JK

Have a balloon


----------



## Pearls (Aug 5, 2014)

How do you make these? Like does it have to be a certain website or could I just use a sprite/pixel maker app?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 5, 2014)

Ugh before you people say I copied this, no, I used it as reference I might edit a little bit but it took me 2hours

I just got brought back to ww and cf with this one (updated )


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

Darkbrussel said:


> What if someone didn't ask the artist? and if they win? wouldn't the artist sue/blame this forum for DMCA copying someone's art, and just altered it? wouldn't that be claiming someone elses art as theirs?



Suing likely wouldn't happen, most artists we've had contact the staff if someone is illegally using their artwork. It would be best for people to use their own imaginations to prevent anything like that from happening. If you use someone elses artwork you need to give credit!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I really tried, I'm not at good as pixel art as Thunder.
> 
> I chose my entry because this seems to be the year of the shark. I was torn between an actual shark and a whale shark, because whale sharks are awesome, but I chose to do a cute shark instead, because you can only catch the shark from June to September in ANCL.
> 
> ...


That's a cute little shark! Aww!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> How about these lol
> View attachment 60211View attachment 60212 JK
> 
> Have a balloon
> View attachment 60214



I want the booty collectable.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 5, 2014)

how is it?
is it the right size?


----------



## winterfallen (Aug 5, 2014)

i am super not an artist but i thought a neon beach ball couldn't be too hard. it still looks kind of cruddy tho.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 5, 2014)

This is my entry:




It's a grab bag; which of course you will need to carry your pinwheels to the beach 

I made about 8 in total lol, but most of them looked poo with no backgrounds.


----------



## Darkbrussel (Aug 5, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Suing likely wouldn't happen, most artists we've had contact the staff if someone is illegally using their artwork. It would be best for people to use their own imaginations to prevent anything like that from happening. If you use someone elses artwork you need to give credit!



Well there are many submisions here atm that are stolen directly from other artists without giving credit. Just image search them on google.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

You may reference other peoples work but I wouldn't take something and scale it down unless you have the artists permission. Items/images from any of the AC games may be used/resized if people feel like but I want them to be creative as they can. If the art is on a site that allows people to use the images (such as sprites) I don't believe there is much of a problem. If you believe you are in violation you may redo your collectible.


----------



## Caius (Aug 5, 2014)

I have the transparent version on my HD if you need it.

Dun dun dun dun


----------



## Nage (Aug 5, 2014)

this is my favorite bit of summer





u kno what just pretend i never pasted the softer one ok??? submit the above one please


----------



## AnnaCerise (Aug 5, 2014)

Nage said:


> this is my favorite bit of summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOOOOO CUTE


----------



## Reese (Aug 5, 2014)

Nage said:


> this is my favorite bit of summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually gasped and said "that's so cute" when I saw this


----------



## Nage (Aug 5, 2014)

wait im just gonna keep the softer version so u 2 pls change your quote omg LOL


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 5, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I really tried, I'm not at good as pixel art as Thunder.
> 
> I chose my entry because this seems to be the year of the shark. I was torn between an actual shark and a whale shark, because whale sharks are awesome, but I chose to do a cute shark instead, because you can only catch the shark from June to September in ANCL.
> 
> ...



I think that you have made the shark cause Free!, no? xD (And  what u said)


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok, so I have no idea how to make this 24x24 or a transparent background or anything (as the rules state)... This is my very first attempt at making anything like this. So please bare with me and don't laugh :c



Spoiler: I tried, and it kind of really sucks... But at least I tried!










I guarantee it isn't the proper size or anything... but if someone could fix that, that would be greaaat. If not.. Well... I really did try xC


----------



## Reese (Aug 5, 2014)

Nage said:


> wait im just gonna keep the softer version so u 2 pls change your quote omg LOL


Oh I like the first version with the hard lines, it seems to fit the style of the other collectibles better, but they are both super nice!


----------



## Nage (Aug 5, 2014)

Reese said:


> Oh I like the first version with the hard lines, it seems to fit the style of the other collectibles better, but they are both super nice!



OH SNAP REALLY okay ill just decide before the contest ends snappppp thanks for your input


----------



## spamurai (Aug 5, 2014)

Nage said:


> OH SNAP REALLY okay ill just decide before the contest ends snappppp thanks for your input



Yeh, the sharper version is the best one 
The soft version is too blurry.


----------



## Nage (Aug 5, 2014)

spamurai said:


> Yeh, the sharper version is the best one
> The soft version is too blurry.


im cryin' ty 4 input
ok i must run from this thread i dont want to think about deciding b/w the two aynmore omg  ??? dying here


----------



## Silversea (Aug 5, 2014)

Zaidaa said:


> Ok, so I have no idea how to make this 24x24 or a transparent background or anything (as the rules state)... This is my very first attempt at making anything like this. So please bare with me and don't laugh :c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your image is 22x41. I don't know what program you use, but if you use MS paint, press Ctrl+E and type in 24 for the height and width. This will automatically make the image this size so you can't go over.


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 5, 2014)

Welp, really simple design but :> 






Ice cube to chill you/your drink out when you're feelin' the heat!1


----------



## Taycat (Aug 5, 2014)

I made a thing too o:


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is my entry in the spirit of Summer and Pok?mon.

A summer-form Deerling.
 OR


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 5, 2014)

Ice cream/ popsicle thing!
What do you guys think?


- - - Post Merge - - -

oh no part of it got cut off D:


----------



## spamurai (Aug 5, 2014)

Zaidaa said:


> Ok, so I have no idea how to make this 24x24 or a transparent background or anything (as the rules state)... This is my very first attempt at making anything like this. So please bare with me and don't laugh :c
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Silversea said:


> Your image is 22x41. I don't know what program you use, but if you use MS paint, press Ctrl+E and type in 24 for the height and width. This will automatically make the image this size so you can't go over.



You can just do it on Imgur if you don't have photoshop.

Here you go Zaidaa:


----------



## Silversea (Aug 5, 2014)

spamurai said:


> You can just do it on Imgur if you don't have photoshop.
> 
> Here you go Zaidaa:



If you can get that on a clear background, that could work. Preferably before re-sizing so you don't get the problem of having to erase anti-aliased pixels.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

Silversea said:


> If you can get that on a clear background, that could work. Preferably before re-sizing so you don't get the problem of having to erase anti-aliased pixels.



Here:


----------



## locker (Aug 5, 2014)

a Sail Boat


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

locker said:


> View attachment 60259 a Sail Boat



 24 x 24


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 5, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Here: View attachment 60260



Thank you !! <3 <3 Yeah, I'm no artist xD


----------



## twinklestar (Aug 5, 2014)

Cherry Popsicle

​


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 5, 2014)

I made a beach sand pail with an apple on it


----------



## f11 (Aug 5, 2014)

It was supposed to be fireworks and it symbolizes the fireworks of ac that go out in August.


----------



## Kammeh (Aug 5, 2014)

I have an entry, but am not able to resize it because I do not have a computer. (I drew it on my 3ds) Could someone PM me so I can send them the image so they could resize it to 24x24 pixels please?


----------



## Debra (Aug 5, 2014)

Hmm.. Ice cream in summer *o* but what if..
*Oops!*



​
This is a dropped-ice-cream-cone icon, made by me ^_^
The shadow was an attempt to make it look like the other icons (I guess I tried..)
Version without shadow is also available of course.


Spoiler








This version is 34x34 but doesn't need to be resized. Just the edges cut off to 24x24


Let me know what you guys think! & try to stay cool


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 5, 2014)

Feelin' shady? I made Official TBT *Summer Shades*.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> Feelin' shady? I made Official TBT *Summer Shades*.
> 
> View attachment 60322



this post is so shade not sure if i can trust it


----------



## Caius (Aug 5, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> Feelin' shady? I made Official TBT *Summer Shades*.
> 
> View attachment 60322



Can I sell them on steam


----------



## MrMend (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure if doing this right, but here's my entry!

It's a tiny sandcastle! ​


----------



## Reese (Aug 5, 2014)

Debra said:


> Hmm.. Ice cream in summer *o* but what if..
> *Oops!*
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cute and perfect omg. I think the shadow works really well!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 5, 2014)

Sand Castle Collectible:


Edit: Removed the background version since it's asked for no backgrounds~


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

So all the entrys have to be different?


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> Sand Castle Collectible:
> View attachment 60335
> 
> And without background/border:
> View attachment 60336



good luck! and if i win first i'll sell you the collectibles for 100 k each. jk


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> good luck! and if i win first i'll sell you the collectibles for 100 k each



.........


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 5, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> good luck! and if i win first i'll sell you the collectibles for 100 k each.




Ingame bells? Sure.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jennifer said:


> Ingame bells? Sure.



maybe 30 k TBT?


----------



## spamurai (Aug 5, 2014)

Debra said:


> Hmm.. Ice cream in summer *o* but what if..
> *Oops!*
> 
> 
> ...





Jennifer said:


> Sand Castle Collectible:
> View attachment 60335
> 
> And without background/border:
> View attachment 60336



Everyones entries are so awesome!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> maybe 30 k TBT?



are you joking me? you haven't even won yet. chill out and stop trying to haggle already. all she did was enter a really cute submission, just compliment it or leave it be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> Everyones entries are so awesome!!



and i agree. those two, plus callaway's shark are my top three pics so far.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Do the staff pick winners or do we vote?*


----------



## spamurai (Aug 5, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> *Do the staff pick winners or do we vote?*



I think it's a public vote.
But I think all entries should be given backgrounds when posted on a voting page. Just look how much better Jennifer's Sandcastle looks with a typical collectible background when compared to her one with transparent/no background...


----------



## dovienya (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I couldn't figure out if there was already a strawberry ice cream collectible but oh well


Spoiler











I did enjoy making it


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 5, 2014)

Honestly, I am sure whoever wins will be put in the shop while the prizes just include getting them for free. 

Thank you to everyone who complimented mine!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Jennifer, I want to say that yours is really cute!
if I didn't have a buggy laptop I sure would have entered.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

wow, if only i could do this stuff, i really want a strawberry soft serve icecream haha///lays on floor
loving the entries so far, fantastic job!!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 5, 2014)

Summer is nothing without the sun. Heh. ​


----------



## Kammeh (Aug 5, 2014)

Can someone resize this image to 24x24 pixels please??? I'm unable to do it myself because I do not have a computer.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Summer is nothing without the sun. Heh. ​



noice


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not very good at this kind of stuff, but I made a ducky pool floatie!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

My file is a xcf file.


----------



## Kelpcey (Aug 5, 2014)

Woops! Spilled my drink, my bad!






without bg:


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 5, 2014)

Tiger Balloon said:


> I'm not very good at this kind of stuff, but I made a ducky pool floatie!
> View attachment 60342



I love it.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 5, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> I love it.



Haha, thank you!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

What do you do if your file is a xcf file. I can't upload it.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> What do you do if your file is a xcf file. I can't upload it.



what program did you make it with?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

Gimp 2


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

this is what i do for photoshop:



it's a PSD right? click that bar then you can pick png.

EDIT: oh you said xcf


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

well. it's gimp


----------



## Kelpcey (Aug 5, 2014)

go to export as and choose file type png. I use gimp too


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

> you don't need any plug-ins for that. just go in the file menu -> save as.. and at the bottom of the window you choose your file type


found this on google


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nothing screams Beach Party more than a refreshing Blue Hawaiian cocktail.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 5, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> View attachment 60345 Flip Flops. Is this ok?



It needs to be transparent.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

how do I do that?


----------



## WonderK (Aug 5, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> how do I do that?



In your PSD file, you disable/hide the background layer.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

i'll do it for you

- - - Post Merge - - -







here you go!


----------



## Silversea (Aug 5, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Summer is nothing without the sun. Heh. ​



Oh man I just remembered paper mario looking at this. /nostalgia


----------



## twinklestar (Aug 5, 2014)

Updating my original post to be more summery>>


----------



## Silversea (Aug 5, 2014)

...Yeah I guess I'm showing one with a background now since everyone is doing it.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

How do I remove attachments?


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 5, 2014)

No backgrounds please! I see some seriously amazing collectibles though, you all are great!


----------



## cc-aitlin (Aug 5, 2014)

had fun making these watermelon slices,

seedless:




w/ seeds:


----------



## Reese (Aug 5, 2014)

Dang I actually kind of liked mine before seeing how good most of these are lol

I edited mine a bit in my original post to add more color


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 5, 2014)

I made a grain of sand, (it is 2x2 to provide maximum admin input when placing on a background)

Cause nothing says Summer more than miniature discomfort Stuff gets everywhere; hair, toes, ears, collectible bars, eyes, elbows, punctuation, teeth, everywhere


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 5, 2014)

Silversea said:


> ...Yeah I guess I'm showing one with a background now since everyone is doing it.



This is really good! Definitely my favorite so far. c:


----------



## WonderK (Aug 5, 2014)

Some people are posting their collectables with BG's. Might as well do mine as well.

Transparent:





With BG:





You guys are probably going to increase the dimensions slightly to add your own background and border, though (actual official icons are slightly bigger). This is what it would actually look like:



​


----------



## kassie (Aug 5, 2014)

I like strawberries. They're summer-y.


----------



## Kammeh (Aug 5, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Can someone resize this image to 24x24 pixels please??? I'm unable to do it myself because I do not have a computer.



Anyone? Please ;-;


----------



## WonderK (Aug 5, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Anyone? Please ;-;



It's extremely low quality, which makes it hard to render. I advise picking a different icon (if that's allowed).


----------



## kassie (Aug 5, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Anyone? Please ;-;



I tried, I'm sure there's someone who could do it better >w<


----------



## Kammeh (Aug 5, 2014)

WonderK said:


> It's extremely low quality, which makes it hard to render. I advise picking a different icon (if that's allowed).


I know, I used a crappy application on my 3ds called Colors 3d. It's the only option I had, since I don't have a computer.



serenderpity said:


> I tried, I'm sure there's someone who could do it better >w<
> View attachment 60372



Thank you!! ;v;


----------



## unravel (Aug 6, 2014)

Help me




ITookYourWaffles said:


> Help me



^ Look I can't do transparent thingy welp
This is my first time doing this omg


----------



## Capella (Aug 6, 2014)

i like it


----------



## Farobi (Aug 6, 2014)

Capella said:


> View attachment 60393
> i like it



beautiful


----------



## Mayor Lark (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's my thing....
It's a fancy island drink.


and with background...


It doesn't look all that great until you zoom in like 800%
I hope you guys like it, even though I probably won't win.​
- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Help me
> View attachment 60392
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

~Here is my entry~
*Note-in-a-bottle*






I was trying to think of summer and the beach, plus related to Animal Crossing. First that came to my mind was shells and the note-in-a-bottle. I never had wild world, so I am not familiar with the mechanic of the note-in-a-bottle. But I imagine when you open this little guy up, it will just have a huge smiley derpy face that would brighten anyone's day.



Spoiler: Without water rim



Couldn't decide with or without, so I went with _with_.









Spoiler: Full Size (Warning, quite large)



I do have a copy of it without the water rim.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 6, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Here is my entry~
> *Note-in-a-bottle*
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Absolutely stunning.


Thank you.

IDK if I should of stretched it before posting, oh well its too late now to  add it.









What do you think, better or not?
*I'm not allowed to add this now to my original post aren't I?*


----------



## WonderK (Aug 6, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> IDK if I should of stretched it before posting, oh well its too late now to  add it.
> 
> ...



I don't really see any difference. They all look fantastic.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I don't really see any difference. They all look fantastic.


lol thanks.


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone make a sandcastle one that would be cool!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Someone make a sandcastle one that would be cool!


There is two. XD


----------



## Farobi (Aug 6, 2014)

I made a sea shell! (I was making this before Chibi mentioned it fyi  )


- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Help me
> View attachment 60392



Can I buy your skill omg


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I made a sea shell! (I was making this before Chibi mentioned it fyi  )
> View attachment 60421


lol 10/10


----------



## unravel (Aug 6, 2014)

Farobi this is not league of legends
chibi I dunno if thats sarcasm or not


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Farobi this is not league of legends
> chibi I dunno if thats sarcasm or not


Sarcasm, but still awesome lol.


----------



## unravel (Aug 6, 2014)

Hear that Fabori? Chibi said your skills is horible (jk jk)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Hear that Fabori? Chibi said your skills is horible (jk jk)


Hey hey, I still said it was awesome. I do like it. *hides in the corner*


----------



## matt (Aug 6, 2014)

Why no salt pepper shakers?


----------



## KermitTea (Aug 6, 2014)

Treeeee


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 6, 2014)

cries because theyre all so beautiful


----------



## Witch (Aug 6, 2014)

Debra said:


> Hmm.. Ice cream in summer *o* but what if..
> *Oops!*
> 
> 
> ...



I like it  ... it?s fun and the same time is beautiful 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karen said:


> Treeeee
> 
> View attachment 60423



And this!


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 6, 2014)

Omg, all you guys are so good at this ;.; I wish I could've thought of such creative ideas like the ones so far! Here is a cat paw. (regular and with background). It represents the animals of animal crossing, and cuteness.








And here is the icon ^^


----------



## Darkbrussel (Aug 6, 2014)

I thought the rules said " icon on a transparent background " and that the staff was supposed to choose a fitting background icon after the voting. Why are so many people posting Backgrounds after all o-o? It's like people always ignore the descriptions


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

Darkbrussel said:


> I thought the rules said " icon on a transparent background " and that the staff was supposed to choose a fitting background icon after the voting. Why are so many people posting Backgrounds after all o-o? It's like people always ignore the descriptions


Just to see how it looks with one. It's not part of our submission.


----------



## Lassy (Aug 6, 2014)

"Less is always more"
I hope it's true ?3?






Link: http://i.imgur.com/Gsc6VHi.png

I know this is like so lame since most people also did ice-cream, but then 24*24 is reallyyyy small compared to the collectibles that are 28*28. It's harder to do something nice :B
But... IT'S A BITTEN ICE CREAM.

Normal size from what I've started (because I suck in doing pixel art...)


Spoiler








I messed up the white parts "highlights" ...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

I like it Lassy, it looks awesome. I'd happily have that as a collectible.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey everyone! I am very impressed with a lot of the collectibles! I just want to let everyone know that editing is allowed if you wish to update your icon but I'd like for you to edit your original post, it makes it so much easier on me to know which collectible you're submitting. If you want to show off your updated collectible, quote yourself! Thank you!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 6, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 60357
> 
> I made a grain of sand, (it is 2x2 to provide maximum admin input when placing on a background)View attachment 60357
> 
> ...



Lol! I like this one!


----------



## spamurai (Aug 6, 2014)

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 60357
> 
> I made a grain of sand, (it is 2x2 to provide maximum admin input when placing on a background)View attachment 60357
> 
> ...



Love it! Ha



Darkbrussel said:


> I thought the rules said " icon on a transparent background " and that the staff was supposed to choose a fitting background icon after the voting. Why are so many people posting Backgrounds after all o-o? It's like people always ignore the descriptions



I know -_-
I made a few, and I decided against submitting the ones that need a background to look good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tiger Balloon said:


> I'm not very good at this kind of stuff, but I made a ducky pool floatie!
> View attachment 60342



Awesome. Could be a winner.


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 6, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ~Here is my entry~
> *Note-in-a-bottle*



nice!! this is my fave so far the idea is so cute and you can still see the details even when it's 24x24


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 6, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ~Here is my entry~
> *Note-in-a-bottle*
> 
> 
> ...



Love this one! It gives a mystical vibe!


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 6, 2014)

A cockroach ghostie from Lets Go To The City as I see and kill a lot of them during summer.
Their population size is quite literally out of control to the point where I am afraid
and I am honestly not kidding when I yell "God, someone please help us,
They are coming."
...​


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 6, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> A cockroach ghostie from Lets Go To The City as I see and kill a lot of them during summer.
> Their population size is quite literally out of control to the point where I am afraid
> and I am honestly not kidding when I yell "God, someone please help us,
> They are coming."
> ...​



no i hate ur collectible )

(It's actually quite creative well done :])


----------



## Silversea (Aug 6, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> A cockroach ghostie from Lets Go To The City as I see and kill a lot of them during summer.
> Their population size is quite literally out of control to the point where I am afraid
> and I am honestly not kidding when I yell "God, someone please help us,
> They are coming."
> ...​



Lol this is awesome. I don't think it screams summer, but if it doesn't win please please convince Justin to add this collectible separately after the event.
Do it.


----------



## roweally3 (Aug 6, 2014)

Not very good but..  I tried.


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 6, 2014)

i am not the best artist but here it goes.

i couldn't get it to have a clear background so if someone would help me out i would be very thankful.
I normally see parasails at the beach so i thought it would be a cute collectible.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Sid2125 said:


> i am not the best artist but here it goes.
> View attachment 60508
> i couldn't get it to have a clear background so if someone would help me out i would be very thankful.
> I normally see parasails at the beach so i thought it would be a cute collectible.


----------



## Zura (Aug 6, 2014)

What about gif collectibles?


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 6, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


>



thank you so very much


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Sid2125 said:


> thank you so very much



ain't no thang. it's cute.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 6, 2014)

Capella said:


> View attachment 60393
> i like it



I need this


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Hey everyone! I am very impressed with a lot of the collectibles! I just want to let everyone know that editing is allowed if you wish to update your icon but I'd like for you to edit your original post, it makes it so much easier on me to know which collectible you're submitting. If you want to show off your updated collectible, quote yourself! Thank you!


Thanks kaiaa.



BATOCTO said:


> nice!! this is my fave so far the idea is so cute and you can still see the details even when it's 24x24


Aw thank you.



Melissa-Crossing said:


> Love this one! It gives a mystical vibe!


That works too lol, thanks.



Gandalf said:


> A cockroach ghostie from Lets Go To The City as I see and kill a lot of them during summer.
> Their population size is quite literally out of control to the point where I am afraid
> and I am honestly not kidding when I yell "God, someone please help us,
> They are coming."
> ...​


Awesome Gandalf.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 6, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What about gif collectibles?



I was wondering this xD


----------



## Toot (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol posted on the wrong thread. 






Dat sun

Wanted to mke a sand castle... too complicated. Lol.


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 6, 2014)

We get approximately 3 months of warm "summer" weather where I live.  I love the outdoors and nature in general, so one of the first things I did when I moved into my house was plant a garden in the backyard, full of plants and flowers that attract butterflies and hummingbirds.  Seeing the world essentially come to life with the onset of summer is one of my absolute favorite things, and I frequently sit on my back porch and watch these beautiful creatures flock to my garden.  That said, here's my submission:

​
I decided to make an agrias butterfly.  To me, butterflies are synonymous with summer and sunny weather and symbolize my favorite time of year.  The agrias is my favorite of all the butterflies from the Animal Crossing series, and have the most "summery" colors in my opinion.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

spamurai said:


> I was wondering this xD


Same lol.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 6, 2014)

spamurai said:


> I was wondering this xD



Kaiaa said not to do GIFs for this contest.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 6, 2014)

So far my favorites are Jennifer's and Tiger Balloon's. I love the sand castle and I love the duck.



Superpenguin said:


> Kaiaa said not to do GIFs for this contest.


Ah thank you, I had a feeling haha.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 6, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Kaiaa said not to do GIFs for this contest.



I can confirm this, no GIFs please


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 6, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So far my favorites are Jennifer's and Tiger Balloon's. I love the sand castle and I love the duck.


Oh, thank you so much!


----------



## Reese (Aug 6, 2014)

GodToot said:


> Lol posted on the wrong thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute!


----------



## Hikari (Aug 6, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> We get approximately 3 months of warm "summer" weather where I live.  I love the outdoors and nature in general, so one of the first things I did when I moved into my house was plant a garden in the backyard, full of plants and flowers that attract butterflies and hummingbirds.  Seeing the world essentially come to life with the onset of summer is one of my absolute favorite things, and I frequently sit on my back porch and watch these beautiful creatures flock to my garden.  That said, here's my submission:
> 
> View attachment 60585​
> I decided to make an agrias butterfly.  To me, butterflies are synonymous with summer and sunny weather and symbolize my favorite time of year.  The agrias is my favorite of all the butterflies from the Animal Crossing series, and have the most "summery" colors in my opinion.



This is my favorite so far, great job!


----------



## Murray (Aug 7, 2014)

A sand bucket l


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 7, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> We get approximately 3 months of warm "summer" weather where I live.  I love the outdoors and nature in general, so one of the first things I did when I moved into my house was plant a garden in the backyard, full of plants and flowers that attract butterflies and hummingbirds.  Seeing the world essentially come to life with the onset of summer is one of my absolute favorite things, and I frequently sit on my back porch and watch these beautiful creatures flock to my garden.  That said, here's my submission:
> 
> View attachment 60619​
> I decided to make an agrias butterfly.  To me, butterflies are synonymous with summer and sunny weather and symbolize my favorite time of year.  The agrias is my favorite of all the butterflies from the Animal Crossing series, and have the most "summery" colors in my opinion.



This is super cute


----------



## Witch (Aug 7, 2014)

Murray said:


> A sand bucket l



I like this  Its so cute.


----------



## Zura (Aug 7, 2014)

We needs more pokemon collectibles! Too bad I can't make anything good lol

Good luck guys!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

Vaati said:


> We needs more pokemon collectibles! Too bad I can't make anything good lol
> 
> Good luck guys!



have a summer deerling collectible 

if we're able to change our submissions, i want this to be mine pls k thx


----------



## Silversea (Aug 7, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Hey everyone! I am very impressed with a lot of the collectibles! I just want to let everyone know that editing is allowed if you wish to update your icon but I'd like for you to edit your original post, it makes it so much easier on me to know which collectible you're submitting. If you want to show off your updated collectible, quote yourself! Thank you!



This suggests you can.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

Silversea said:


> This suggests you can.



Ah, alright, missed that post. Thanks so much! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> Here is my entry in the spirit of Summer and Pok?mon.
> 
> A summer-form Deerling.
> View attachment 60765 OR View attachment 60767



ok fixed. thanks for the tip!


----------



## Silversea (Aug 7, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Ah, alright, missed that post. Thanks so much! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Though, you should also include it in the post you are quoting from too. It might be missed otherwise.


----------



## Princess (Aug 7, 2014)

These are so cute! Especially Jenn's sandcastle and the note in a bottle :3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Though, you should also include it in the post you are quoting from too. It might be missed otherwise.



I changed my original entry post and then quoted that.


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 7, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> View attachment 60619​
> I decided to make an agrias butterfly.  To me, butterflies are synonymous with summer and sunny weather and symbolize my favorite time of year.  The agrias is my favorite of all the butterflies from the Animal Crossing series, and have the most "summery" colors in my opinion.



I tweaked mine a bit; just wanted to update.

Ahhh all of these are so freakin' cute.  TBT is home to some creative folk for sure.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> I tweaked mine a bit; just wanted to update.
> 
> Ahhh all of these are so freakin' cute.  TBT is home to some creative folk for sure.



AGREED THIS COMMUNITY IS LOVE.


----------



## bocho (Aug 7, 2014)

a starfish


----------



## WonderK (Aug 7, 2014)

bocho said:


> a starfish
> 
> View attachment 60779



It needs to be transparent.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, this pixel art is harder than I thought it would be. I mostly just edit pictures, so having to actually make something, especially something so small was quite a challenging for me. Either way, I'm done! ~



What's more summery (is that a word??) than taking a nice dip in the pool! I used the in-game goggles as a reference, but found that the straps were white, which wouldn't show up so well, so I changed them to black. Good luck to everyone and thanks goes towards the Bell Tree staff for hosting such a fun event. ^^

And no, I didn't pick goggles because of Free!

...well maaaaybe....

......don't judge me...... ;-;


----------



## gdolly (Aug 8, 2014)

This is my submission.. it's a fan. 
Ah... having a such a luxury for me this summer..


----------



## Locket (Aug 8, 2014)

Uhh... How do I work GIMP? I haven't used for a long time. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

I messed it all up! XD


----------



## Silversea (Aug 8, 2014)

bocho said:


> a starfish
> 
> View attachment 60779



Where did you get this image from? You need permission if you are taking other images and submitting them.

Just saying =/


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 8, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Where did you get this image from? You need permission if you are taking other images and submitting them.
> 
> Just saying =/



are you even allowed to submit other people's images?
I thought the idea was to create your own.
Otherwise this would be really, really easy haha.


----------



## Lassy (Aug 8, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> are you even allowed to submit other people's images?
> I thought the idea was to create your own.
> Otherwise this would be really, really easy haha.



From what I've understood, you need to make it all by yourself except if the image you took isn't copyrighted.


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2014)

it is called cool bidoof w/ shades for da summer sun!!






ok i changed it to a gif now it is better and got #swag
nd changed them to red so its more summery ok i am done


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 8, 2014)

Jake. said:


> it is called cool bidoof w/ shades for da summer sun!!



omfg i love it


----------



## Punchy-kun (Aug 8, 2014)

Here's my entry. If it reminds you a bit on Chibi.Hoshi's style, it's because I love her style and so yeah.

Cocktails are summery so I went for that 




Spoiler: full size


----------



## Witch (Aug 8, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> Here's my entry. If it reminds you a bit on Chibi.Hoshi's style, it's because I love her style and so yeah.
> 
> Cocktails are summery so I went for that
> 
> ...



Very pretty. No doubt it has become one of my favorites


----------



## Punchy-kun (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Witch  Glad you like it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 8, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> Here's my entry. If it reminds you a bit on Chibi.Hoshi's style, it's because I love her style and so yeah.
> 
> Cocktails are summery so I went for that
> 
> ...


Hehe, I love it. 
Question, can I drink it?


----------



## Punchy-kun (Aug 8, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hehe, I love it.
> Question, can I drink it?


XD, but an empty cocktail glass as collectable looks funny. 

Thanks XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 8, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> XD, but an empty cocktail glass as collectable looks funny.
> 
> Thanks XD


Aw, ok.

You are very much welcome sir.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 8, 2014)

So I finally got round to making one. 



So, the inspiration from this was the great British weather. Rain. I decided not to have a rain cloud though because that would be upsetting. So i decided to make a cloud. Clouds are very useful in the heat a as they give you shade for a small while. Also, I didn't think that we should be encouraging kids to purchase alcohol with TBT bells, clouds are simple and I like them. (Staff pick a blue background pls thx). Made by me on iPad so it's basically hand drawn. Kinda.
Edit: it is transparent jake did that (thx <3)

I did one with a blue background (not really sky colour but...)

Also I don't know the size of the one with the blue whoops so don't use it it's just to show it's cuteness


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2014)

MissNiamh said:


> So I finally got round to making one.
> 
> View attachment 60977
> 
> ...



umm image u uploaded isnt transparent here u go


----------



## Cariad (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks! I edited it


----------



## Allycat (Aug 8, 2014)

Very simple bubble wand. C:


----------



## bocho (Aug 8, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Where did you get this image from? You need permission if you are taking other images and submitting them.
> 
> Just saying =/



I made it.  


 Can some please  Make this with a transparent background and shrink it for me?  thanks


----------



## Silversea (Aug 8, 2014)

bocho said:


> I made itView attachment 61047.
> 
> 
> Can some please  Make this with a transparent background and shrink it for me?  thanks



I swear it looks like an edited version of this. All the shading and highlight is in the same place, as is the angle and the glowy red outline. That "pencil sketch" effect you added in the above image is not present in the smaller version you submitted, so I'm assuming you added all those effects to try and hide the resemblance to the original below.






Not to throw up a fuss or anything but it bothers me. It may be a free-use image, since I see it is on various websites, but don't claim you made it when you didn't. 

Sorry for being aggressive about it, as an artist I have a thing with copying and claiming. Mods can make the call.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 8, 2014)

Kaiaa said if you suspect any art theft from the entries to PM her. No need to cause a fuss in a fun summery thread.


----------



## Locket (Aug 8, 2014)

Still, how do I use Gimp? I think I messed it up...


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Still, how do I use Gimp? I think I messed it up...



Well what are you trying to do in gimp?


----------



## Locket (Aug 8, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Well what are you trying to do in gimp?



I am confused, and closed one of the side bar thingys. >.<


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> I am confused, and closed one of the side bar thingys. >.<



there are shortcuts to bring them back up
Crtl + L brings up the layers pop up
Ctrl + B brings up the toolbox

other than that I don't really know any other pop ups lol. i just did a quick google search and these came up and giving them a quick read they seemed helpful so maybe you should read over them too.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/GIMP/Toolbox
http://gimptips.com/articles/gimp-keyboard-shortcuts
http://www.gimpusers.com/gimp/hotkeys
http://www.keyxl.com/aaae27c/66/Gimp-Photo-software-keyboard-shortcuts.htm

most of them probably have the same shortcuts but meh


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry if you guys have already discussed this, but I was wondering if you could elaborate on how the winners would be chosen.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> View attachment 61284 Nothing screams Beach Party more than a refreshing Blue Hawaiian cocktail.


Is this ok?


----------



## WonderK (Aug 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Is this ok?



It needs to be transparent.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 9, 2014)

how? ;-;


----------



## WonderK (Aug 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> how? ;-;



You remove the background layer of your PSD file.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm really bad with computers. Can you do that for me? sorry. I did it on gimp


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I'm really bad with computers. Can you do that for me? sorry. I did it on gimp



with the layers right click the image layer and then select 'add alpha channel' then select the wand tool and click the white parts then delete them
then just with the background layer, right click and select "delete layer" then export > Save as PNG and it should be transparent


----------



## Witch (Aug 9, 2014)

Come on, come on ... that these ideas do not run


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 9, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Sorry if you guys have already discussed this, but I was wondering if you could elaborate on how the winners would be chosen.



We will likely narrow the entries down to the top X (x being a number which is yet to be decided) and allow the members of the Bell Tree decide on their favorite after that.


----------



## Flop (Aug 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> it is called cool bidoof w/ shades for da summer sun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Omg this is beautiful


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> it is called cool bidoof w/ shades for da summer sun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES


----------



## Punchy-kun (Aug 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> it is called cool bidoof w/ shades for da summer sun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gifs weren't allowed though, so I'd suggest keeping your previous version in the same post.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 9, 2014)

It ended up looking kinda weird :'/






updated for size:


----------



## spamurai (Aug 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> it is called cool bidoof w/ shades for da summer sun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> It ended up looking kinda weird :'/



I like his little eyes.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 9, 2014)

here's my attempt. debated between making a beach ball 
or this, but decided rocket ice pop bc i love them  and shouldn't everyone else at a beach party?~
edit - now going through entries, eee lots of similar ice pops x all the entries are really nice too! any icecream/pop is #1 though 
​



Silversea said:


> ...



aa this looks great! reminds me of the acnl clock


----------



## Witch (Aug 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> It ended up looking kinda weird :'/



Funny and nice 

... there are so many that I like that is hard to decide.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> It ended up looking kinda weird :'/



Looks great, Lynn. It's too big though. It's 28x23. MAX size is 24x24.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Aug 9, 2014)

Rock Lobster! Sorry B-52's reference. Lobster for the summertime


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 9, 2014)

Summer = Sun = Beach = Sand


----------



## Yookey (Aug 9, 2014)

Have a summer Turtle? XD Love seeing the little buggers crawl into the ocean


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2014)

Flop said:


> Omg this is beautiful


ty


BerryPop said:


> YES


ty


spamurai said:


> <3


ty


Punchy-kun said:


> Gifs weren't allowed though, so I'd suggest keeping your previous version in the same post.


well that probably should have been added to the "rules" section on the first post to save me reading through 18 pages to find said post.. 

refined entry:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> It ended up looking kinda weird :'/



Updateddd  but it's really blurry lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sparkanine said:


> I like his little eyes.





Witch said:


> Funny and nice
> 
> ... there are so many that I like that is hard to decide.





WonderK said:


> Looks great, Lynn. It's too big though. It's 28x23. MAX size is 24x24.



Aww thanks guys <33 and fixed it thanks for letting me know devin :D


----------



## Gosalyne (Aug 10, 2014)

Silly question, but: How do you submit your icon? 
Thanks x

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kept it simple: beach ball


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 10, 2014)

Hikari said:


> This is my favorite so far, great job!





Skyfall said:


> This is super cute



I am so sorry I didn't see these until just now!  Thank you both for the kind words.


----------



## Silversea (Aug 10, 2014)

Gosalyne said:


> Silly question, but: How do you submit your icon?
> Thanks x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



You just post it in this thread, as you have done.


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 10, 2014)

How can you even pick from any of these? I have too many favorites.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 10, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

took some time making it


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 10, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> took some time making it



that is so cute!!!


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sid2125 said:


> that is so cute!!!



thanks! it took a long time resizing


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Got it.


Spoiler: its really bad but I tried. I call it "Sunset over the ocean"


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 10, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Got it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: its really bad but I tried. I call it "Sunset over the ocean"
> ...



its great!


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 10, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> its great!


Thanks! Yours was really good too!


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think anyone saw my goggles. ;-;

Kinda got overshadowed by the whole stolen starfish thing...
Sorry if I'm coming off as pushy for my mediocre work.


----------



## Witch (Aug 11, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> I don't think anyone saw my goggles. ;-;
> View attachment 61697
> Kinda got overshadowed by the whole stolen starfish thing...
> Sorry if I'm coming off as pushy for my mediocre work.



Your job is not mediocre, it is very appropriate for summer and I think it a nice, clean job. I certainly would buy it 
Congratulations and good luck for him


----------

